# My Goal..I hope I can stick w/ : )



## bucketofhope (Sep 12, 2004)

I've had a hard time with sleeping too much 12 hrs. a day a lot of times. Sometimes more like 16 hrs. and sometimes I get about 8 hrs. a day, but rarely. My goal is to get my sleep schedule where I get a maximum of 8 hrs. a day. Wish me luck guys!! This is a big one for me because if I don't I always feel horrible about myself for sleeping so much and "not all there," but when I sleep about avg., then I feel a lot better throughout the day. :fall Hopefully I can follow through!!!!


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, I should set that goal, too. I sleep 15 hours a day!


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

I will take some of your sleep time  I sleep about 6-7 hours at most!


----------

